# Berlin tips



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

hey guys! I'm new to the forum here but I'm looking for any tips for shore/wader fishing on Berlin. I have tried fishing there for the last couple of years but never had a whole lot of luck. I am a boatless angler so I am somewhat limited on where I can fish. I have mostly stuck to fishing around the boat launch cove or along the 224 or 14 bridges. I mostly fish for food so any spots that may hold some crappie or decent sized gills would be much appreciated. I just bought my first set of waders today and I am planning on giving that a whirl this weekend. I'm planning on going tonight tomorrow and Sunday to give it a solid go. I have a decent amount of tackle but I'm still trying to learn this lake. Thank you to anyone willing to help a novice get some dinner and good luck to everybody this season!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

You should exercise extreme caution at Berlin. The shoreline drops very fast and in only a few steps you can find yourself swimming in flooded waders. I can think of several spots that look promising from shore for wading where underwater there are extreme inclines into 50 fow in a matter of a few steps.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

I will keep that in mind. Thanks for the heads up on it. I'm just as content to stay on the shore as long as i can find some fish.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

louisvillefisherman said:


> You should exercise extreme caution at Berlin. The shoreline drops very fast and in only a few steps you can find yourself swimming in flooded waders. I can think of several spots that look promising from shore for wading where underwater there are extreme inclines into 50 fow in a matter of a few steps.


Listen to anything this man says about Berlin. He really knows a lot about that lake.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

You might try the South end of the lake early in the year (off of Route 225). There are a few areas where there are willows, or at least there used to be. Some walleye in that lake were first put into Deer Creek res. and try and get back there to spawn. The best part is there are flat areas where the depth does not drop off dramatically.

When in High school we would wade that area with tennis shoes and bathing suits. We caught more than a few nice fish.....GOOD LUCK.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The crappie bite can be good around the Bedell Rd. bridge and surrounding area. The willows and other cover are plentiful along the edges, with deeper water close by in the main channel. It can also be good for other species. Try 1/16 or 1/32 jig n minnow under a float for crappie, changing depths until you find them.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I've been at the lake for about 6 hours now. Canvased the bedell rd bridge for about 3 hours. Causeway for 2 hours and the boat launch for an hour now. I haven't even seen a fish. I know that I am a novice when it comes to fishing but days like this make me wonder if there are any in the water today.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeph03 said:


> Thanks for the input. I've been at the lake for about 6 hours now. Canvased the bedell rd bridge for about 3 hours. Causeway for 2 hours and the boat launch for an hour now. I haven't even seen a fish. I know that I am a novice when it comes to fishing but days like this make me wonder if there are any in the water today.


Many days are like that. This weather has been anything but stable. A few solid days of warmer temps should get them going. It's early yet, but they will turn on soon.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep a couple more weeks of this weather and you could be getting crappie near shore. Right now try for walleye off of 224 causeway at and after dark. It will pick up more every day with warm temps. Then the crappies get going after that.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

Gonna have to stop by the pet store and try the goldfish tank. At least then I can gain back some of my pride.


----------



## Trackermac (Aug 10, 2015)

Is the water up to normal levels to get a boat in yet?


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

I saw a couple of boats on the water. It's still definitely a lot lower than what I'm used to. Look like the boat ramp is pretty accessible though.


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

I had my boat on berlin tonight. Water level are still low but you can navigate. Nets are still in as well. 

What lures are being used by the 224 causeway? Also what and where are crappie, my son and I tried tonight but failed to find them


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Erick Cyders said:


> I had my boat on berlin tonight. Water level are still low but you can navigate. Nets are still in as well.
> 
> What lures are being used by the 224 causeway? Also what and where are crappie, my son and I tried tonight but failed to find them


Did you launch at Less's around dark? I fished causeway until 9:00, saw 1 small eye caught by someone wading. 
I usually use jigs with twister tails, or paddle tails. Also husky jerks or rogues, or other stick baits.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

Spent most of today out there again. Didn't find any crappie. Did see one small walleye get pulled by the bedell rd bridge. Probably a 12 - 13 inch. Anyone else able to find any fish?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you haven't already, you might try the state ramp area on Bonner Rd. It's a bit warmer in that shallow bay.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Look for crappie at the first drops at the mouths of bays, they should be staging but not shallow yet.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

Spent a lot of today out there again. Started to get a few but nothing over 7-8 inch. I was fishing at the north side of the causeway in the bay on the west side. Still no fish for dinner but at least there were a few biting.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

I fish Berlin quite often and do very well on all species of fish. if there are some times when you would like to meet up, and learn some new techniques along with getting some new baits, send me a pm anytime, and happy fishing to you.


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

Crappiekiller
are you fishing from a boat for the shore?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

My buddy (OGF member "Flickershad") and I went to check out the causeway action from shore on Saturday night at Berlin. 

Man we could barely find a parking spot. There must have been 40 or more vehicles (mostly pickup trucks lol) lined up on the side parking strip. Most of the popular fishing spots closer to the channel under the bridge were occupied for sure, but there was still plenty of room up in the shallows along the rocks for even more anglers.

But unfortunately we came up empty and we did not see anyone with anything while we were there. We did see one roller, about 10 yards from us. It was still nice to get out on a beautiful and warm early Spring night.

We regretted not taking the boat out because the water was so nice and calm. However our plan was to see what all the fuss was about at the "cause" and be part of the scene. Lol!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Erick Cyders said:


> Crappiekiller
> are you fishing from a boat for the shore?


Mainly from shore! Fish certain parts of the lake at different times of the year! I do have a nice sylvan sea monster I bought last year, but only got it out a handful of times!


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

has anyone had any luck at the causeway? I was thinking about tying to hit it tonight around sunset but i haven't seen many reports of anyone catching yet this year.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Try the small bridge at bedell rd, there's a path you can follow all the way back to the main lake, there are sunken trees along the way, great for crappies, be careful, there are some steep cliffs back there! You can also try the opposite side of the state boat ramp, which is called Dutch Harbor. Can wade there but stay close to shore, it gets deep fast! Also, under the bridge at rt.14.These areas should serve you well, just be safe and good fishing!


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you! I have been to the area around Bedell rd bridge. I stayed close to the bridge though. I will have to look for the trail that you mentioned. I will try to check out the others you mentioned this weekend.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Anyone have a water temp on Berlin?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Anyone have a water temp on Berlin?


As of now the inflow temp (Mahoning River) is 50 degrees, the outflow is 45 degrees. The lake will vary from location to location between those two values.

You can find them here:

http://mylakeinfo.com/oh/berlin/berlin.php


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm planning to get back out there this weekend and see if I can scare up a crappie or two. I will probably be around the Bedell rd bridge. Has anyone made it out this week? Any luck?


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck with all this rain, I was out Wednesday and it was pretty muddy with about 6 inches of visibility and debris all over the place.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jeph, in another 2-4 wks,you can flat wear your new waders out catching crappie. They will be in the shallows, anywhere there are clumps of flooded trees/brush sticking above the surface. These are commonly referred to as "the willows", however most of the bigger stickups/trees are actually "cottonwoods"!! This water near shore is very shallow so keep alert for wood on the bottom you can't always see to make sure you stay dry! There "may be" some walleye in these same shallow areas as well so smaller curly tailed jigs are the lure I'd recommend. You will snag and break off a lot so take plenty.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

Well I went out at about 6am. On the water at 6:30 or so. Just got home without a fish to show for it. Water is very muddy. Low visibility. Lots of people out in this nice weather but I didn't see anybody catching. Still a good day for exercise of walking and wading. I think I'm going to go to giant eagle for some fillets so the wife at least thinks the money I spend on fishing is doing something!


----------

